# Craigslist find



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

I found this on craigslist today and he only wants $400 to take it away. I am looking for a new rear bumper as mine has always had 2 large dings in the rear and the ones on Ebay are all priced at $300 plus shipping! I just don't have any place to put it arrrghh. By the way it's a 70 lemans 2 door post which I didn't know existed?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Good tail light lenses are $100 ea. Good deal, drop it at my house, I'll "store" it for you..


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

Really, where are you located? I would take it if you were near here, sure there are lots others who would be interested in it. 
Russ


----------

